

Filezilla download goes to Ask.com-signed installer. Use 'show all' page instead - lucb1e
https://filezilla-project.org/download.php?type=client

======
lucb1e
Title is too short. What I mean is that the normal download button uses some
installer that is not from Filezilla. I have no idea what it does, but I'm
quite sure that I don't want to use a proprietary installer when I am trying
to download binaries from open source software.

It seems SourceForge became a hostile place for software.

If you want the official binaries straight from Filezilla's website, go to
"additional downloads" and download it there instead. This one matches the
checksums that they publish, although the checksums are published via
SourceForge as well and could easily be modified.

